# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  السياحة في الأردن مع نبذه عن المواقع

## Blackangel

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأردن بلد غنية بتاريخها وغنية بسياحة 

وكل من يزور الأردن يعجبه الأماكن التاريخية 

التي تحمل معها ألأصلاه وتحمل معها  تاريخاً

عريقاً يبقى محفور في قلوبنا 

أحببت أن أقدم فكرة بسيطة عن السياحة في الأردن 

بصور وهذه الفكرة أهديها للأردن الحبيب وأهديها لكم

أحبتي في هذا المنتدى الطيب 

سوف أضع  عن السياحة الأردنية مستعيناً بصور 

ونبذه عن كل مكان أتمني أن يروق لكم 

فكلنا الأردن والأردن مهجة فؤادنا

مع تحياتي 
 Blackange*l

----------


## Blackangel

* 
 





   يُعرف البحر الميت عالمياً لمزاياه

 في اخفض  بقعة في العالم تحت سطح البحر، يقع وادي الأردن والذي يتوسطه البحر الميت  بمقدار 400م ، مشكلاً مشهداً طبيعياً لا مثيل له، وعلى حافة الوادي تأخذ  الأرض بالإرتفاع غرباً مكونةً سلسلة مرتفعات جبلية من ابرزها مرتفعات القدس  وشرقاً تقع مرتفعات البلقاء وهضاب السلط.
ما بين السلسلتين الجبليتين  عند وادي الأردن من الشمال إلى الجنوب يخترقه نهر الأردن هذا النهر المقدس  الذي ينشر الخصب والحياة والجمال بما يمتاز به من مناخ دافئ في فصل الشتاء  ويعتبر سلة غداء للاردن  وقد شهد حقبة حضارات وقامت مدن شهيرة عبر التاريخ  ورد ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس كسدوم وعامورة وادما وزوار وغيرها من المدن.


  
   منتجعات صحية متكاملة في البحر الميت
 لايوجد في العالم كله سطح مائي يشبه البحر  الميت من حيث انخفاضه عن سطح البحر ومياهه الشديدة الملوحة رغم انها تتغذى  على مياه نهر الأردن العذبة. واذا كانت تسمية هذا البحر بالميت لتعذر وجود  الكائنات الحية فيه فأنه بحر حي وغني بالأملاح والمعادن والتي تشكل ثروة  هائلة يمكن الإستفادة منها في مجالات متعددة سواء في الصناعة أو مجالي الطب  والعلاج، حيث تعتبر مياه البحر الميت الغنية بالأملاح والطين المستخرج منه  علاجاً ناجحاً للعديد من الأمراض الجلدية، إلى جانب سهولة السباحة فيه  نظراً لإرتفاع نسبة الملوحة في مياهه حيث لا يحتاج الأنسان إلى إلمام بفنون  السباحة اذ يستطيع المرء ان يستلقي على ظهره ويترك مياه البحر الميت تحمله  دون عناء


  


   نسبة الملوحة شديدة الارتفاع تسمح للمرء
 يعد هذا المنتجع الفريد من نوعه قبلة انظار  الباحثين عن الهدوء والجمال والعلاج منذ فجر التاريخ فقد عرفت مياهه شخصيات  تاريخية شهيرة كهيرودس العظيم وكيلوبترا الملكة الفرعونية الجميلة وغيرهم  من السلاطين والحكام والأباطرة والملوك. وما زال يجتذب سنوياً الآف الأفواج  من الزائرين المحليين والأجانب الباحثين عن العلاج والجمال والهدوء والدفء  نظراً لمياهه الدافئة والغنية بأملاح الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والبرومين  والمنغنيز إلى جانب شبكة من الطرق الحديثة والعديد من الفنادق الراقية التي  تنتشر على شاطئه الشرقي والتي تقدم خدمات فندقية عالية المستوى علاوة على  الأستراحات واماكن الترفيه والرمال النظيفة، وقد نال البحر الميت شهرة  عالمية حيث تعتبر فنادقه مكاناً مثالياً لعقد الإجتماعات والمؤتمرات  والندوات المحلية والإقليمية والدولية على حد سواء


شاطئ عمان السياحي 

على بعد  كيلومترين من فنادق البحر الميت يقع شاطئ عمان السياحي حيث يتوفر فيه احواض  للسباحة وعرف لتبديل الملابس واماكن للتنزه يمكن ان يرتادها الزوار غير  الراغبين بالأستفادة من خدمات المنتجعات و الفنادق حيث يحظون بخدمات ممتازة  مقابل رسوم قليلة   كما أنه يعتبر مكاناً مثالياً لإقامة الحفلات  والمناسبات الخاصة. 


       مغطس السيد المسيح عليه السلام


 
   على ضفاف نهر الأردن
 وعلى الأرض الأردنية تقع الكثير من الآماكن  المقدسة فالى الشرق من نهر الأردن، يقع المغطس في منطقة وادي الخرار التي  سميت قديماً ببيت عنيا. وهناك وقف المسيح عليه السلام، وهو ابن ثلاثين  عاماً، بين يدي النبي يحيى عليه السلام، لكي يتعمد بالماء، ويعلن من خلال  هذا المكان بداية رسالته للبشرية.وقد زار بابا بنيدكت السادس عشر موقع  المغطس خلال زيارتة إلى الأراضي المقدسة عام 2009 وقد كشفت الحفريات في  المنطقة آثار كنيسة بيزنطية كانت قد بنيت في عهد الامبراطور آناستاسيوس،  كما يوجد في المكان عدة آبار للماء وبرك يعتقد ان المسيحيين الأوائل  استخدموها في طقوس جماعية للعماد. وقد قامت دائرة الآثار العامة بترميم  الموقع الذي زارة قداسة البابا يوحبا بولس الثاني وأعلنه مكاناً للحج  المسيحي في العالم مع أربعة مواقع أخرى في الأردن هي: قلعة مكاور، جبل  نيبو، مزار سيدة الجبل في عنجرة، مزار النبي إيليا في منطقة خربة الوهادنة.

*

----------


## Blackangel

تم إكتشاف المزايا العلاجية لمياه وطين البحر الميت قبل حوالي (2000) سنة منذ ايام هيرودوس الكبير




البحر الميت اخفض بقعة عن سطح البحر في العالم، يبلغ  طوله 80 كم  وعرضه (14 كم)  يبدو من الجهة الشمالية اعرض واعمق حيث اعمق  نقطة تصل الى 430 م  اما الخليج الجنوبي فهو اضيق وضحل يكاد يبلغ عمقه (4  امتار) 




يظهر البحر الميت كبحر خال من الحياة الحيوانية  والطحالب، ولكنه يحتوي كماً هائلاً من الأملاح والمعادن الغنية العناصر  المتعددة المفيدة.


يعاني البحر الميت من  تناقص في كمية المياه اذ يفقد كل عام 30 سم  ويخشى العلماء من جفافه  نهائياً مطلع عام 2050 اذا لم تقم مشاريع ترفده بالمياه لبقائه موجوداً.


يظن ان منطقة البحر الميت كانت مأهولة منذ ايام النبي  لوط وان هناك مدناً ورد ذكرها في التوراة
كانت موجودة وهي سادوم وعمورة و زؤر

----------


## Blackangel

* جرش*  

 
 





في  منتصف الطريق الدولي من عمان إلى إربد وعلى مسافة أقل من ساعة إنطلاقاً من  عمان شمالاً تقوم مدينة جرش التي تحيط بها هضاب مكسوة بالغابات، والتي  تعتبر إحدى المدن التاريخية الأثرية التي ظلت محافظة على معالمها الأثرية  حتى يومنا الحاضر، فقد تم الكشف عن هذه المدينة الرومانية التي كانت تغطيها  الرمال قبل أكثر من سبعين عاماً فظهرت الى الوجود مدينة كاملة بشوارعها  المبلطة والمعبدة وهياكلها المرتفعة القمم ومسارحها ومدرجاتها ومساحاتها  إلى جانب الميادين و الحمامات والشلالات والأسوار.



خضعت جرش للحكم الروماني بعد أن إحتلها القائد الروماني بومبي 63 ق. م. ثم دخلت في حلف المدن الرومانية العشر  (الديكابوليس)  وأصبحت أعظم هذه المدن وحملت إسم جراسيا، ورغم خضوعها للحكم الروماني فقد  ظلت هذه المدينة تعكس روح ثقافتين وحضارتين هما اليونانية والرومانية رغم  أن مظهرها وطابعها يدلان على رومانيتها. قامت إلى جوار جرش الرومانية مدينة  جرش العصرية فقد ساهم التخطيط السليم والرؤية الصائبة بالحفاظ على المدينة  الأثرية داخل أسوارها لتقوم إلى جوارها مدينة جرش الحديثة .



    الكاتدرائية في جرش

----------


## Blackangel

لميدان سباق الخيل في جرش عشر بوابات خلافاً للبوابات  الإعتيادية التي تبلغ عادة اثنتي عشرة بوابة، تم مؤخراً استخراج حجارتها  واعيد بناؤها، واما منطقة الجلوس للمشاهدة فيبلغ عمقها اربعة امتار مع 16  صفاً من المقاعد، وكانت تستوعب 1500 متفرج يقال انهم كانوا يتكلمون اللغة  اليونانية رغم انهم في العصر الأموي







 



بدأت شركة احياء التراث في جرش بإقامة عروض يومية تصور  الجيش الروماني والعربات التي كان يستخدمها الجند في حروبهم. يقام العرض  مرتين في النهار واحدة عند الساعة الحادية عشر ظهراً والثانية الساعة بعد  الظهر على مدار الأسبوع عدا يوم الثلاثاء. يظهر العرض خمسة واربعين فيلقاً  رومانياً مرتدين كافة الأسلحة وهم يقومون بتدريبات المقاتلين الأشداء  وورائهم عربات رومانية تقدم عروضاً لسباق يتكون من سبع جولات حول ميدان  سباق الخيل الأثري.

----------


## shams spring

موضوع راااااااااائع
ما اجملك يا اردن
تقبل مروري -_-

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضو كامل يُشجع السياح وجذبهم لـ الاردن أ ُشكرك  :Smile:

----------


## Blackangel

*شكراً لحروفكم التي مرت من هنا

تاركه خلفها أجمل الكلمات 

كل الود والتقدير لكم جميعاً*

----------


## Blackangel

المدينة  الوردية: مدينة الأنباط، أثمن كنوز الأردن، أجمل المواقع السياحية، أحدى  عجائب  الدنيا السبعة كل هذه الأسماء والألقاب التي اطلقت عليها رغم عمق معانيها  فأنها لا تساوي حالة الأعجاب والانبهار التي يشعر بمن تكتحل عيناه بمظرها  الساحر الذي يأسر اللب ويثير الدهشة والأنبهار عند رؤيتها والوقوف أمام  عظمة هذا الأنجاز الحضاري الباهر. إنها البتراء التي نحتها العرب الأنباط  في الصخر وجعلوا منها موقعاً إستراتيجياً هاماً شكل صلة وصل ونقطة تلاق بين  شبه الجزيرة العربية جنوباً وبلاد الشام شمالاً إلى قلب أوروبا وحتى الصين  على طريق تجارة الحرير والتوابل. الدخول إلى قلب هذه المدينة مدهش ومثير  ولا يتم إلا بالمسير عبر (السيق) وهو شق صخري هائل يصل ارتفاع جانبه أكثر  من 80 متراً من الصخور الملونة والمتنوعة الأشكال، وأرضية من الحصى ويمتد  نحو كيلومتر يقطعه السائح سيراً على الأقدام اذ لا يسمح بإستخدام السيارات  أياً كان نوعها وفي حالات خاصة يمكن لكبار السن والذين يتعذرعليهم السير  عبر هذا السيق المدهش يسمح لإستئجار الخيل أو الجمال أو عربة تجرها الخيول  للوصول إلى قلب المدينة المبهر.




الخزنة

                   وفي نهاية السيق ينكشف امام الناظر مشهد يثير الدهشة ويأخذ      بالألباب لجماله وسحره وروعة تكوينه إنها الخزنة المشهورة، لوحة فنية مدهشة      إرتفاعها 43 متراً وعرضا 30 متراً منحوتة في الصخر الوردي الذي حين تشرق عليه      الشمس تعكس ألواناً ساحرة لهذه اللوحة الفريدة التي تعلوها الخزنة الشهيرة.      ويمتد تاريخ انجازها إلى القرن الأول للميلاد حيث صممت لتكون قبراً لواحد من      أهم ملوك الأنباط ولتكون شاهداً على عظمة المكان التي تنطق بعبقرية الإنسان      الذي نحت هذه المدينة في الصخر وقدرته الهندسية الدقيقة والمبدعة ذلك العصر.      ولتكون تحفة فنية نادرة تشهد على عظمة وحضارة من نحتوها وأبدعوا انجازها.




   
احرص على أن تنتعل أحذيةً رياضة مريحة وأن تعتمر قبعة لتحميك من الشمس، كذلك احمل دائماً ماءً للشرب بكمية كبيرة.
 
      هكذا  تشكل الخزنة بكل روعتها ودقة  نقشها بوابة المدينة ونقطة البداية لإستكشاف  البتراء بكل البدائع والنفائس التي تخترقها هذه المدينة الرائعة، حيث  الطبيعة تتجلى بأجمل صورها وما تقع عليه العين من انجازات هندسية على درجة  عالية من الفن والدقة كل ذلك منحوت في الصخر الوردي الجميل. حيث المدافن  المحفورة بالصخر والمزينة بالنقوش الغريبة والتي رغم عوادي الزمان وآثار  الزالزل ما زال يتوفر منها أكثر من مدفن، هذا إلى جانب المسرح والمدرج الذي  يتسع لأكثر من ثلاثة الآف متفرج وهو مبنى على الطراز الروماني، وتنتشر في  انحاء المدينة المعابد واماكن تقديم القرابين والشوارع المبلطة المحفوفة  بالاعمدة كل ذلك منحوت في الصخر الذي يتميز باللون الوردي الجميل.

 


  
      ولعل "الدير" يعد من أبرز المواقع المثيرة والجميلة في  البتراء، حيث يقوم على مرتفع عال وقد نحت من الصخر باشكال فنية مبدعة ويمكن الوصول  إليه عبر سلالم ودرج يبلغ عددها 800 درجة واذا تسنى الصعود إلى قمته يبدو امام  العيون مشهد فريد يكشف أية منظر يأخذ باللب ويلقي السحر في النفوس حيث الأفق  والفضاء يطير حدود للتعرف على بعض ذخائر ونفائس هذه المدينة المدهشة يحتاج الزائر  إلى يومين أو اكثر ليكتشف 







       معاني الدهشة والآثارة والأنبهار حيث يوجد في هذا الموقع التاريخي الفريد  متحفان  الأول هو متحف البتراء الآثري والثاني هو متحف البتراء النبطي،  وكلا  المتحفين يعرضان نماذج من الأدوات والقطع الآثرية المكتشفةمن خلال عمليات  البحث والتنقيب التي جرت وتجري في البتراء وما حولها من المناطق كذلك تدل  هذه القطع التي يحتوها المتحفان على عراقة المدينة الصخرية الوردية وعلى  قمة جبل عال وعر المسالك يصعب الوصول إليه إلا سيراً على الأقدام غير  مغامرة مثيرة يقع جبل هارون والذي يتوسطه مقام بناه السلطان المملوكي  الناصر محمد تكريماً لسيدنا هارون أخي موسى عليهما السلام. وعلى مشارف  السيق المفضي إلى البتراء تقوم مدينة وادي موسى، وعلى ابواب البتراء اقام  السكان المحليون اكشاكاً تبيع صناعات يدوية تراثية كالفخار والحلي  والزجاجات الملونة التي تصلح تذكارات جميلة لرحلة مدهشة وزيارة فريدة. 

 
يتمثل  أفضل وقت لمشاهدة البتراء، خصوصاً إذا كنت تخطط لإلتقاط الصور، من الصباح  الباكر حتى منتصف الصباح، أو في ساعة متأخرة بعد الظهر، عندما تسلط الشمس  أشعتها على سطح  الصخور الطبيعية الخلابة وتزيدها جمالاً.
 
     والبتراء  مدينة موغلة في القدم اذ يعود تاريخها إلى القرن السادس قبل الميلاد وتشير  البحوث التاريخية ان العرب الأنباط هم الذين استوطنوها وجعلوا منها آية في  الفن والنحت والتكوين وحصناً يصعب اختراقه وموقعاً تجارياً مهماً يربط  الجزيرة العرية بشمال بلاد الشام عبر رحلة القوافل التجارية التي كانت تسلك  طريق الحرير في تجارة القوافل. 
     شهدت هذه المدينة محاولات تكررة من السلوفين والبيزنطين والرومان للسيطرة عليها واخضاعها ولكنها ظلت عصية على الخضوع حتى عام 100 م.  حيث استطاع الرومان بالحيلة دخولها والسيطرة عليها وظلت مركزاً مهماً للامبراطورية  الرومانية إلى ان انكفأ
 



      الرومان إلى  القسطنينة،  فغابت هذه المدينة في زوايا النسيان بعد ان دخلها الصليبيون وخربوا فيها  بعد فترة  وجيزة. وظل هذا الكنز الآثري الثمين في زوايا النسيان حتى اعاد اكتشافها  وخرجت إلى العالم ثانية الرحالة السويسري المستكشف جوهان بيركهارد عام  1812م.

----------


## Blackangel

*       العقبة   


 





 تحتل  العقبة مكانة متميزة على خارطة الأردن السياحية فضلاً عن اهميتها  الإقتصادية، كونها المنفذ البحري الوحيد الذي يربط الأردن بالعالم عبر  البحر الأحمر، إلى جانب اعتبارها نقطة انطلاق هامة لزوار الأردن القادمين  إليه عبر البحر لإستكشاف المعالم التاريخية والآثرية في مناطق الأردن  الجنوبية كالبتراء ووادي رم ومحمية ضانا وغيرها من المواقع حيث يتيح قرب  المناطق وقصر المسافات بين العقبة وتلك الأماكن للزائر ان يقضي وقتاً اطول  ورائع عند زيارته لها. حيث لا تستغرق الرحلة من العقبة إلى البتراء أو وادي  رم أكثر من ساعة. 





  

*** 
*

أما  العقبة المدينة، هذا الميناء البحري المهم الواقع على البحر الأحمر الذي  يمتاز باعتدال مناخه ودفْ شتائه وصفاء مياهه وهدوء امواجه ونظافة شواطئه،  فيه بيئة مثالية لنمو المرجان وانواع مختلفة متعددة من الحياة البحرية حيث  الدلافين الودودة وسلاحف البحر تعيش وسط اسراب كثيفة من الأسماك الملونة  النادرة علاوة على الكائنات البحرية الليلية كالسلطعون والكركند والقريدس،  هذه الكائنات التي لا تظهر إلا ليلاً بحثاً عن غذائها.




*** 
*

    تشكّل القوارب التي تتميز  بأرضية  زجاجية، وسيلة ممتازة لرؤية روائع البحر الأحمر للذين لا يرغبون بالغوص في الماء.

                              يعتبر خليج العقبة من أفضل  المواقع العالمية لممارسة رياضة السباحة والغوص العميق، ففي العقبة مراكز غوص عديدة،  تتوفر فيها اجهزة غطس عالية الجودة إلى جانب وجود مدربين محترفين مهرة.وأما  الراغبون في مشاهدة روائع البحر العميق ولا يرغبون في ممارسة رياضة الغوص فبإمكانهم  التمتع بتلك المشاهد المدهشة  من خلال القيام برحلة بحرية على ظهر قوارب ذات  أرضية زجاجية شفافة يستطيع من خلالها رؤية الأحياء البحرية المتنوعة والنادرة.وبعد  العودة من تلك الرحلة يمكنه الأسترخاء على شواطئها الرملية الساحرة أو زيارة  المحميات البحرية التي تحتوي على انواع نادرة من الأسماك والكائنات البحرية النادرة.. 

 تتوفر في          العقبة كل الخدمات والمرافق ذات المواصفات العالمية والجودة العالية فهناك          سلسلة من الفنادق العالمية والأسواق التي تكتظ بالسلع العديدة والمتنوعة          وبأسعار معقولة نظراً لأن العقبة الآن هي منطقة اقتصادية خاصة، فقد استعادت          المدينة مكانتها التاريخية الأقتصادية لتلعب دوراً مهماً في اقتصاد المنطقة          كانت تمثله منذ اكثر من خمسة الآف سنة. فقد كانت العقبة قديماً صلة الوصل          للطرق الرئيسية البرية والبحرية بين آسيا وأفريقيا وأوروبا وعادت لتقوم به          اليوم بفضل موقعها الحيوي حيث ينظم مطارها الدولي والذي يبعد عن قلب          المدينة (20) دقيقة بالسيارة، رحلات منظمة من وإلى مدن وبلدان أوروبية          وعربية كونها تشكل نقطة حدودية مع كل من إسرائيل والمملكة العربية السعودية          وجمهورية مصر العربية، وفي العقبة آثار تاريخية تدل على عراقة المدينة          وقدمها منذ اكتشف فيها فيما يقال بأنها أقدم كنيسة في العالم، علاوه على          المواقع التاريخية والآثرية الأخرى.
 



* 


 *يوجد في مياه البحر الاحمر في العقبة حيد بحري غير  محدود من المرجان، يتكون من انواع عديدة منها المرجان الرافد، والمرجان  الذي يتخذ شكل الفطر، والمرجان الورقي المنقوب ومرجان الأركيليا وهو نموذج  اسود شبيه بالشجرة وموجود في اعماق البحر ويرجع الفضل في اكتشاف هذه الحيود  المرجانية الى المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله.* ** *الحصن المملوكي الذي يتخذ شكل مربع تحيط به ابراج شبه  دائرية عليها كتابات منقوشة بالعربية يعد احد ابرز المعالم التاريخية في  العقبة وقد كان اساساً قصراً صليبياً أعاد المماليك بناءه في القرن السادس  عشر


في عام 2000 م اصبحت  العقبة منطقة اقتصادية حرة، شملت مليون متر مربع وخصصت مساحة 2.5 مليون متر  مربع اضافية لانشاء مشاريع صناعية، تباع السلع في المنطقة الحرة معفاة من  الرسوم الجمركية.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

رائع بحق..

أثمن جهودك لإخراج الموضوع بأبهى طلة

ويا محلاك يا وطن

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Blackangel

الكرك  



 
تقع  مدينة الكرك على هضبة مثلثة ترتفع 900 م عن مستوى البحر، ويحيط بها  أسوار  اثرية تشكل المدينة القديمة، و تشكل قلعتها القمة الجنوبية الطبقية لهذه  المدينة، وقد بناها الصليبيون بعد ان سيطروا على هذه المدينة في القرن  الثاني عشر للميلاد. يبلغ طول هذه القلعة 220 م  وعرضها 125 م من الجهة  الشمالية و (40) م من الجهة الجنوبية حيث تطل على واد ضيق زادته قناة  المياه عمقاً. وجعلته اكثر ارتفاعاً، وقد شهدت هذه المدينة وقلعتها الحصينة  احداثاً تاريخية هامة وتحولات حضارية وملوكاً وممالك وأمماً سادت  وظلت  هذه المدينة محافظة على عراقتها و هي مدينة اردنية متميزة، اذ تمتاز بوجود  عدد من المباني العثمانية التي تم ترميمها والتي بنيت بدقة من حجر جيري  أملس، في حين أن القلعة التي نراها الآن شهدت تقلبات ومعارك عسكرية فاصلة.

      فبعد أن كانت الكرك مركز المملكة  الصليبية خاصة في عهد الأمير رينالد دو شانيون الذي كان مشهورا بتهوره  ووحشيته من خلال  خرقه  لكل المواثيق والمعاهدات التي كانت توقع معه الا  أنه كان يتصرف بوحشيه ويتعرض لقوافل  

التجار والحجاج في طريقهم الى مكة  المكرمه  







 
     وشن حملات على عديد من الموانىء  العربيه على شواطىء البحر الأحمر وبلغت فيه الوقاحه والغطرسه أنه حاول  تهديد موطن الاسلام الأول مكة المكرمة الأمر الذي دفع صلاح الدين الى  إستجماع قواه العسكريه وقام بحمله قويه على هذه المدينة وأحرقها ونجح في  طرد الصليبيين منها وأصبحت هذه القلعة فيما بعد حصنا عربيا أيوبيا إستخدمه  صلاح الدين موقعًا لاطلاق أسلحته ومنجنيقاته على قوات الصليبيين حتى أخرجهم  من المنطقه.

      حين  تعرض القائد الصليبي (رينالد) لقافله كبيره عام 1177م كان رد صلاح الدين  الأيوبي سريعا وقاسيا. فقرر صلاح الدين مهاجمه حصون الصليبيين وألتقى  الجمعان في سهل طبريه قرب حطينفي معركة إنتصرت فيها القوات الاسلاميه نصرا  قويا مهد لتحرير القدس فيما بعد وقد كان صلاح الدين كالعاده متسامحا فقد  أطلق سراح الأسرى الا واحد هو (رينالد) الذي حرص على اعدامه بنفسه. تحقق  هذا النصر الساحق بعد حصار إمتد أكثر من ثمانية أشهر و هكذا عادت الكرك  ثانية لايدي الدولة الإسلامية  واصبحت مركزاً إدارياً لمقاطعة  تضم مناطق  واسعة في الأردن بل غدت عاصمة دولة المماليك وشهدت الصراع على السلطة بين  أولئك السلاطين الأمر الذي عرضها وخاصة قلعتها لقصف المدفعية التي كانت  تستخدم البارود. فقد احتدم الصراع  بين السلطان الناصر احمد مع اخيه  وخليفته السلطان صالح اسماعيل حيث استطاع الأمير أن يسيطر على القلعة  ثانية.


  
ممر من ممرات القلعة الكثيرة    
 
                 في عهد السلاطين الايوبين  والمماليك          تم بناء تحصينات وابراج وبوابات للمدينة والقلعة على حد سواء وأما في  العصر          الحديث فقد استولت الإدارة التركية التي كانت تسيطر على بلاد الشام على          الكرك وقلعتها وحولت بلاط المماليك داخل القلعة الى سجن وظلت كذلك الى أن  سددّت الثورة العربية الكبرى بقيادة الشريف الحسين بن علي على
                             الأتراك ضربة قاضية للحكم          التركي الذي سقط نهائياً عام 1918م.

----------


## Blackangel

مدينة  إربد عروس الشمال  من كبرى المدن الأردنية، تمتاز بسهولها الخصبة والتي  تشكل امتداداً طبيعياً لسهول حوران التي كانت مشهورة بجودة محاصيلها وقد  عرفت أيام الرومان بـ " إهراءات روبا" والتي كانت مصدراً للحبوب في بلاد  الشام.

إزدهرت إربد حديثاً وأقيمت فيها جامعات كبيرة منها " جامعة  اليرموك و جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا " وهي ذات موقع أستراتيجي حيث  يمكن  الأنطلاق منها نحو الغرب لإكتشاف وادي الأردن الشمالي، أو التوجه شمالاً  إلى سوريا. ومدينة إربد لا يوجد فيها معالم أثرية مهمة وان كانت مركزاً  لمتحفين جديرين بالأهتمام.


  أم قيس
 


  
    تظهر الاعمدة الرومانية داخل مدينة أم قيس وسط طبيعة خلابة
 تقوم أم قيس على  هضبة عالية، تطل فيها على وادي الأردن وبحيرة طبريا ويمكن لزائر المدينة ان  يتناول طعام العشاء ليلاً من على شرفة مطعم أنيق ذي إطلالة طبيعية رائعة. 
عرفت قديماً بأسم "جدارا" وقد كانت احدى مدن الديكابوليس "المدن الرومانية  العشر" حيث شهدت في العصر الروماني نهضة أدبية وفنية وعمرانية هائلة، فقد  كانت مركز الثقافة والفن والشعر ومكان إقامة لعدد من الشعراء والفلاسفة بمن  فيهم "ثيودورس" مؤسس مدرسة البلاغة في العصر الروماني، فأستحقت أن تنترع  لقب "أثينا الجديدة" لكثر الشعراء والفلاسفة والأدباء فيها.   

وعلى مقربة من المدينة وتحديداً إلى الشمال منها تقع ينابيع الحمة الساخنة  ذات قيمة العلاجية والتي كانت مشهورة أيام الرومان، وهي الآن قادرة على  إستقبال الزائرين بما توفر لها من مرافق حديثة للسياحة في احواض المياه  العلاجية الساخنة وفيها اقسام احواض واماكن خاصة للنساء واخرى خاصة بالرجال.




 طبقة فحل

  

    الآثار في بيلا
  هي إحدى المدن  العشر "الديكابوليس" تمتاز بكثرة آثارها التي تعود إلى عصور موغلة في  القدم، وخاصة العصر اليوناني والروماني، فيها مسرح وعدد من الكنائس  البيزنطية والمنازل الآثرية والأحياء السكنية التي تعود إلى العهد الأسلامي  الأول، كما يوجد فيها مسجد صغير يعود بناؤه للقرون الوسطى.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله محيي الكرك واهل الكرك 

يسلموووووووو على المعلومات
تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع متميز ..

لقد أعجبتني طريقة طرحك في المواضيع ..

ننتظر المزيد من إبداعك وتواصلك

----------


## اليتيم العماني

السياحة لها مقوماتها .

----------

